# Your perfect 3D setup



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

see signature


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

Mathews apex 7 (blue) or Hoyt Contender elite (orange)
Doinker Fatty 33.5"
Doinker Fatty 15" side rods
Axcel AX4500
Classic scope (4x and 6x lens)
Goldtip 30X pros
Truball Absolute or Carter Sensation
Trophytaker Micro adjust Lizard tongue rest

Total = $2700


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

First off it would help to know what class you are planning on shooting. The equipment differences between a "hunter" and "open" set-up can be the main factor in cost. As far as a good bow goes you can spend anywhere from $799 to $1399 on a target bow in target colors. The options there are based on what brand you like, single cam or dual, and the list goes on. For "hunter" class sights you cant go wrong with the Axcel Armortech or Amortech Pro. Now when moving into "open" class sights again the options are abundant. Axcel and Sure-Loc would be the top 2 followed closely bye CBE. I myself prefer the Axcel sights. They are better built in my opinion. Scopes can vary from $90 to $325 or more dollars. Again the price factored here is machine work and quality of the lens/glass. I prefer a Black Eagle with the Swarovski lens. They are THE most expensive out there but you get what you pay for. Stabilizers are limitless on options. For hunter class look into Xtreme Stabilizers. Mark offers many options to suit both weight and length you want. B-Stinger is also a good one. For open set-ups again I would go with Xtreme. The new Flatliner PRO XL and the Flatliner XL are both very versatile and well built stabs that DO NO break the bank. You can figure on spending $1200-$1500 for a well setup hunter class bow and anywhere from $2200-$3000 for a well built open set up. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

The perfect 3D setup would be one that shoots the arrow into the X (11) ring on every shot. Sad to say, but I've been shooting compound bows for 37+ years now, 3D for about 21 years, and never found that perfect setup.
Let me know if you ever find it.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, here are two of mine.

Open setup
Hoyt Alphamax 35
Vapor Trtail strings
Trophy Taker spring steel rest micro adjust
Bow Rattler string stop
Sure Loc Challenger with Black Eagle scope
Doinker Fatty stabilizers (30inch up front and 12 off the back)



















Hunter setup
Hoyt Maxxis 35
Vapor Trail stings
Vapor Trail Limb Driver rest
Sure Loc Challenger sight with QC pin attachment
Bow Rattler string stop
Doinker 12 inch DISH stabilizer

















The options are endless.:tongue:


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

nice setups


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

CowboyJunkie said:


> First off it would help to know what class you are planning on shooting. The equipment differences between a "hunter" and "open" set-up can be the main factor in cost. As far as a good bow goes you can spend anywhere from $799 to $1399 on a target bow in target colors. The options there are based on what brand you like, single cam or dual, and the list goes on. For "hunter" class sights you cant go wrong with the Axcel Armortech or Amortech Pro. Now when moving into "open" class sights again the options are abundant. Axcel and Sure-Loc would be the top 2 followed closely bye CBE. I myself prefer the Axcel sights. They are better built in my opinion. Scopes can vary from $90 to $325 or more dollars. Again the price factored here is machine work and quality of the lens/glass. I prefer a Black Eagle with the Swarovski lens. They are THE most expensive out there but you get what you pay for. Stabilizers are limitless on options. For hunter class look into Xtreme Stabilizers. Mark offers many options to suit both weight and length you want. B-Stinger is also a good one. For open set-ups again I would go with Xtreme. The new Flatliner PRO XL and the Flatliner XL are both very versatile and well built stabs that DO NO break the bank. You can figure on spending $1200-$1500 for a well setup hunter class bow and anywhere from $2200-$3000 for a well built open set up. Good luck in your decision.


Hey Junkie........Well Said


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

After several years shooting "other bows"...I had my best year of 3D this year shooting an Athens Exceed. Hold, aim and draws like nobody's business.

And a lot faster than anything else I've ever shot.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

look at my sig and replace the sight with a axcel amortech with .010 pins and theres mine. love my bow for 3d


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

asa1485 said:


> Well, here are two of mine.
> 
> Open setup
> Hoyt Alphamax 35
> ...


The black weights on the Fatties look great:tongue::tongue:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks:wink:


----------



## swingcity (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you all - Cut The Loop what is the cost of your Athens if you don't mind. I like their web site and their bows look good as well. The nearest dealer to me is in Denton.

Thank you all I will keep you posted on my progress


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

This is my current setup: A 2010 Hoyt TubrboHawk 28,60. SureLoc sight,Viper Scope,Easton FatBoy 500's,Fuse Stab and side bar. This bow is one sweey shooter and you can't beat the price.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*target*

2008 katera xl in camo.
2010 Maxxis 35 in black.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

swingcity said:


> Thank you all - Cut The Loop what is the cost of your Athens if you don't mind. I like their web site and their bows look good as well. The nearest dealer to me is in Denton.
> 
> Thank you all I will keep you posted on my progress


I got mine for staff pricing, which...I'm not allowed to "discuss", but I believe they retail around $750-$790ish, depending on finish options(riser, limbs etc)

If by Denton, you are referring to Cinnamon Creek Ranch.... I envy you brother. That place is an archery paradise. I am trying to get back up there this weekend to see the finishing touches...and do some shooting.


----------

